# Flight Options - travelers from Pakistan



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to travel to Auckland early next year (2015). I need to know about people who have travelled or are planning to travel from Pakistan to NZ. I am eager to know about flight options (both easy and long-haul) since I have small kids with me on board.

Secondly, some options about residence in Auckland with costs, in case someone has been visited the place already.

Thanks.


----------

